
Human Height – Our World in Data - stared
https://ourworldindata.org/human-height
======
stared
Hight, one of the markers of health and nutrition. I am surprised by the fact
that even now the average height is lower than in the pre-agriculture times.
(Note that in Europe it is higher than of the pre-agricultural).

Also, I am curious what is in 1450 BC (an artifact? a different population?
times of plenty?).

So, in some sense, we are getting back to the Eden, we run away from. Taking a
fruit from a (cultivated) tree set us in the path of suffering, as promised:
"cursed is the ground because of you; through toil you will eat of it all the
days of your life".

But agriculture was a temporal pain, lasting 10 millennia or so. And where is
the new paradise? And how long is it going to last?

